# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Սեռական կյանք, ինտիմ անկյուն >  Մերկությունն ու երեխաները

## Գաղթական

Երեխեքին տարել էինք լողի ու նստած սպասում էինք մինչև դուրս գային:

Հանդերձարանները սպասասրահից ապակե դռներով էին բաժանված ու հենց դիմացներս կանգնած էր մոտ 10-12տ տղա՝ լրիվ մերկ, ու դանդաղ հագնվում էր՝ ականջ դնելով կողքին կանգնած մոր ու նրա ընկերուհու զրույցին:
Տղան չէր քաշվում ո՛չ միայն մոր ու ընկերուհու ներկայությունից, այլև՝ թափանցիկ դռներից այն կողմ սպասասրահում հավաքված մարդկանցից:

ՈՒ բոլորի համար սա կարծես լրիվ նորմալ երևույթ էր: Ոչ ոք ոչ մի ուշադրություն չէր դարձնում:

Սրան հակառակ՝ մենք էինք ստիպված կրկնակի երկար սպասել՝ պարսիկ ընկերոջ հետ, քանի որ մեր կանայք երեխեքին հերթով էին փոխում՝ ելնելով նրանց հակառակ սեռի լինելու պարագայից:

Էստեղից հարց առաջացավ՝ վերոնշյալ տղայի ծնողներն էի՞ն ամոթն աչքաթող արել, թե՞ մենք էինք շատ չափազանցնում:

Չէ՞ որ շատ ծնողներ էլ տանն են ներքնազգեստով ման գալիս՝ երեխաների ներկայությամբ:

Որտե՞ղ է նորմալի սահմանը:

Ի՞նչ կարծիքներ կան:

----------

ARMbrain (25.11.2017), Sambitbaba (25.11.2017)

----------


## ARMbrain

Իմ կարծիքով 10-12 տարեկան երեխան բավականին մեծ ա, որ հասկանա ամոթը ինչ ա։ Ծնողները պետք ա մինիմում 5 տարեկանից երեխային սովորացնեն էտ ամեն ինչը։ Եթե երեխան 12 տարեկանում չհհասկացավ, դրանից հետո դժվար էլ հասկանա։

----------

Lion (25.11.2017), Գաղթական (25.11.2017)

----------


## Արամ

> Իմ կարծիքով 10-12 տարեկան երեխան բավականին մեծ ա, որ հասկանա ամոթը ինչ ա։ Ծնողները պետք ա մինիմում 5 տարեկանից երեխային սովորացնեն էտ ամեն ինչը։ Եթե երեխան 12 տարեկանում չհհասկացավ, դրանից հետո դժվար էլ հասկանա։


Ինչ ա նշանակում սովորեցնեն։ Էդ սովորեցնոլու հետ մեկտեղ էլ մի հարուր գլխանի կոմպլեքսներ էլ նվիրեն ու վերջ։ 10 տարեկան երեխա ա էլի, պուպուլ ա, ինչ ա լինում։ Ինչ սովորեցնել, տենց սովորեցնում են, դրա համար հետո մեծանում եմ հարուր տեսակ սեռական կոմպլեքս են ունենում։

----------

boooooooom (25.11.2017), Cassiopeia (25.11.2017), Enna Adoly (26.11.2017), Quyr Qery (27.11.2017), Sambitbaba (25.11.2017), Աթեիստ (25.11.2017), Ռուֆուս (25.11.2017)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ինչ ա նշանակում սովորեցնեն։ Էդ սովորեցնոլու հետ մեկտեղ էլ մի հարուր գլխանի կոմպլեքսներ էլ նվիրեն ու վերջ։ 10 տարեկան երեխա ա էլի, պուպուլ ա, ինչ ա լինում։ Ինչ սովորեցնել, տենց սովորեցնում են, դրա համար հետո մեծանում եմ հարուր տեսակ սեռական կոմպլեքս են ունենում։


Այսինքն, ըստ քեզ, ամոթի զգացումը կոմպլեքս ա՞:

Կամ եթե տղային ու աղջկան փոքրուց սովորեցնում են միմյանց անձնական տարածք չներխուժել՝ մասնավորապես կողքը չկանգնել հանվել/փոխվելուց՝ դրանով երեխուն փչացնում ե՞ն:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Այսինքն, ըստ քեզ, ամոթի զգացումը կոմպլեքս ա՞:
> 
> Կամ եթե *տղային ու աղջկան* փոքրուց սովորեցնում են միմյանց անձնական տարածք չներխուժել՝ մասնավորապես կողքը չկանգնել հանվել/փոխվելուց՝ դրանով երեխուն փչացնում ե՞ն:


Եթե սեռը նշում ես, ուրեմն կարևորում ես ոչ թե անձնական տարածքը, այլ հենց սեռը։

----------

Progart (25.11.2017), Sambitbaba (25.11.2017)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Եթե սեռը նշում ես, ուրեմն կարևորում ես ոչ թե անձնական տարածքը, այլ հենց սեռը։


Դե տարբեր սեռերի դեպքում էդ օրինակն ավելի ցայտունա երևում:

Թե չէ ասենք, կոնկրետ լողավազանի դեպքում, չնայած, որ տարիքով տղամարդկանց ու կանանց հանդերձարաններն ընդհանուր են ամեն սեռի համար, մեկը ինձ հեչ դուր չի գա, որ հանվելուցս կողքից կանգնած նայեն:

----------

Աթեիստ (25.11.2017)

----------


## Արամ

> Այսինքն, ըստ քեզ, ամոթի զգացումը կոմպլեքս ա՞:


Նայած ինչ դրսևորմամբ։ Մեծամասամբ կարծում եմ, որ ամոթի զգացումը անպետք բան ա, ոչ մի բանի չծառայող։ Մարդ պիտի չամաչի ինչ որ բան անելուց։ Այսինքն ամոթը չի որ պետք ա մարդուն հետ պահի ինչ որ արարքներից։




> Կամ եթե տղային ու աղջկան փոքրուց սովորեցնում են միմյանց անձնական տարածք չներխուժել՝ մասնավորապես կողքը չկանգնել հանվել/փոխվելուց՝ դրանով երեխուն փչացնում ե՞ն:


Չեմ հասկանում, դա ի՞նչ սովոերցնելու բան է որ։ Ինչի ա պետք նման բան սովորեցնել կամ չսովորեցնել։ Ես չեմ պնդում որ փչացնում են, բայց նման բաներ սովորեցնելը, կարծում եմ, ոչ մի լավ արդյունքի չի բերի։ Ինչի պիտի 10 տարեկան երեխան մտածի իրան տկլոր ով ա տեսնում։ Վաղը մյուս օր էդ երեխան կսկի ամաչել ուրիշին բարևելուց, խոսելուց, ու արդյունքում կունենանք ինտրովերտ, պարփակված երեխա, ու կասենք որ մեր Գագուլիկն էլ սենց ա ծնվել։

Ու ընդհանրապես կարծում եմ, որ ծնողները պետք չի չափուց դուրս շատ բաներ իրենց պատասխանատվության տակ վերցնեն։

----------

boooooooom (25.11.2017), Cassiopeia (25.11.2017), Enna Adoly (26.11.2017), Mr. Annoying (26.11.2017), Quyr Qery (27.11.2017), Sambitbaba (25.11.2017), Աթեիստ (25.11.2017), Արշակ (06.12.2017), մարիօ (06.12.2017), Նիկեա (25.11.2017)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Նայած ինչ դրսևորմամբ։ Մեծամասամբ կարծում եմ, որ ամոթի զգացումը անպետք բան ա, ոչ մի բանի չծառայող։ Մարդ պիտի չամաչի ինչ որ բան անելուց։ Այսինքն ամոթը չի որ պետք ա մարդուն հետ պահի ինչ որ արարքներից։


Բոլորի մոտ հանվելու դեպքում անունը դնում ենք ամոթ, առանց հարցնելու ուրիշի ապրանքը վերցնելունը՝ գողություն:

Ընդհանուր առմամբ՝ ամեն ինչ հանգումա «կարելի ա»/«չի կարելի»-ին, որի չափանիշները, տարբեր մարդկանց մոտ, տարբեր կարող են լինել՝ կախված նրա աշխարհահայացքից ու բնավորությունից:
Վերջինն էլ սկսում է ձևավորվել հենց վաղ տարիքից:





> Չեմ հասկանում, դա ի՞նչ սովոերցնելու բան է որ։ Ինչի ա պետք նման բան սովորեցնել կամ չսովորեցնել։


Քո աշխարհահայացքով քո երեխեքին դաստիարակելու համար:





> Ինչի պիտի 10 տարեկան երեխան մտածի իրան տկլոր ով ա տեսնում։


Բա ո՞ր տարիքից սկսած պիտի մտածի:
Թե՞ ընդհանրապես պետք չի դրա մասին անհանգստանալ:





> Ու ընդհանրապես կարծում եմ, որ ծնողները պետք չի չափուց դուրս շատ բաներ իրենց պատասխանատվության տակ վերցնեն։


Որտե՞ղ ես տեսնում սահմանը դաստիարակության ընթացքում՝ թե ինչն է պետք սովորեցնել ու ինչը ոչ:

----------


## Արէա

Արամ ջան, չափազանցնում ես։
Էթիկայի կանոններ երեխային սովորեցնել պետք ա։ Դա կոմպլեքսների չի բերում։
Սովորեցնելու ոճը, մեթոդը կարա բերի, բայց էդ դեպքում ոտանավոր սովորեցնելու ոճն էլ կարա կոմպլեքսների բերի։

----------

Գաղթական (25.11.2017), Ուլուանա (28.11.2017)

----------


## Արամ

> Արամ ջան, չափազանցնում ես։
> Էթիկայի կանոններ երեխային սովորեցնել պետք ա։ Դա կոմպլեքսների չի բերում։
> Սովորեցնելու ոճը, մեթոդը կարա բերի, բայց էդ դեպքում ոտանավոր սովորեցնելու ոճն էլ կարա կոմպլեքսների բերի։


5 տարեկանում սովորեցնել, որ պուպուլը բաց չեն կանգնում, էդ ի՞նչ ա։ Իհարկե Էթիկայի կաննոները պետք ա սովորեցնել, բայց ոչ 5 տարեկանում, հետո էլ էդ առանձին էթիկայի կանոն ա՞, որ երեխան պետք ա պուպուլը բաց չկանգնի լողավազանի հանդերձարանում։ Էդ տարիքի հետ ընթացքում կսովորի, ինչ կարիք կա դրան հատուկ ուշադրություն դարձնել։ 

Ասածս են ա, որ չեմ կարծում, որ ինձ հատուկ սովորեցրել են որ պուպուլս բաց չֆռֆռամ։ Ու ինչքան գիտեմ հիմա բաց չեմ ֆռֆռում։ Ի՞նչ խնդիր կա, դրան հատուկ ուշադրություն դարձնել, ու ունքը դզելու փոխարեն շանսը մեծացնել, որ կարող ա աչքն էլ հանես։

----------

Enna Adoly (26.11.2017), Sambitbaba (25.11.2017), Աթեիստ (25.11.2017)

----------


## boooooooom

Ինձ թվում ա, որ շատ դեպքերում "ամոթ" բառը կարելի է փոխարինել "առողջությանը վտանգավոր" բառով: Չգիտեմ. էդ "ամոթ" տերմինը հիմնականում օգտագործվում ա  մարդկանց "ընդհանուր հայտարարի բերելու համար։ 
Ինձ թվում ա, որ մարդը, ամոթի համար չի, որ ծածկել ա մարմնի որոշ մասերը. էդ ամենը ավելի կապված ա  առողջության պահպանման ու հիգիենայի հետ։ Ուղղակի դարերով էնքան են թաքցրել, որ արդեն բացելը "ամոթ" ա ։

----------

Նիկեա (25.11.2017)

----------


## Արամ

> Քո աշխարհահայացքով քո երեխեքին դաստիարակելու համար:





> Որտե՞ղ ես տեսնում սահմանը դաստիարակության ընթացքում՝ թե ինչն է պետք սովորեցնել ու ինչը ոչ:


Իմ կարծիքով, պետք ա երեխաին սովորեցնել մենակ աշխարհը ճանաչելու, գնահատելու, վերլուծելու մեթոդներ, իսկ մնացածը ինքը ոնց կցանկանա։ 





> Բա ո՞ր տարիքից սկսած պիտի մտածի:
> Թե՞ ընդհանրապես պետք չի դրա մասին անհանգստանալ:


Ինձ թվում ա ծնողը պետք չի անհանգստանա։ Երեխան ինքնստինքյան կսովորի, կհասկանա։

----------

Enna Adoly (26.11.2017)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Իմ կարծիքով, պետք ա երեխաին սովորեցնել մենակ աշխարհը ճանաչելու, գնահատելու, վերլուծելու մեթոդներ, իսկ մնացածը ինքը ոնց կցանկանա։


Եղբայր, բա նոր էթիկայի մասին էլ էիր ասում, բա դա՞ ուր մնաց..




> Իհարկե Էթիկայի կաննոները պետք ա սովորեցնել, բայց ոչ 5 տարեկանում, հետո էլ էդ առանձին էթիկայի կանոն ա՞, որ երեխան պետք ա պուպուլը բաց չկանգնի լողավազանի հանդերձարանում։ Էդ տարիքի հետ ընթացքում կսովորի, ինչ կարիք կա դրան հատուկ ուշադրություն դարձնել։


Այո, ուրիշ մարդկանց մոտ մերկ ֆռֆռալն էլ է էթիկայի կանոն, քանի որ էթիկան ոչ այլ ինչ ա քան հենց վարքագիծը, խոսելաոճն ու բարոյականությունը:
Թողնելով մի կողմ նուդիստներին, էքսհիբիցիոնիստներին ու մի քանի այլ իստների՝ մերկ չֆռֆռալն էլա բարոյականության կանոն:

ՈՒ խոսքը միայն լողավազանի մասին չի, այլ մնացած դեպքերի մասին էլ:





> Ինձ թվում ա ծնողը պետք չի անհանգստանա։ Երեխան ինքնստինքյան կսովորի, կհասկանա։


Ըստ իս հենց էս քո նշածն ավելի կվնասի երեխային, քան կօգնի (չգիտեմ թե ինչում պիտի օգնի):

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ինձ թվում ա, որ շատ դեպքերում "ամոթ" բառը կարելի է փոխարինել "առողջությանը վտանգավոր" բառով:


Դա էլ ստացվում է, որ ստում ես երեխայիդ, և ուրեմն շատ շուտով հենց ստախոս երեխա էլ կդաստիարակես: Որովհետև մեկ անգամ ստելով, արդեն շարունակելու ես ստել ամեն հարմար առիթով: Իսկ քո երեխան հավ չի, նա շատ շուտ քեզ ջրի երես կհանի և ինքն էլ կսկսի ստել քո առջև:
Հնարավոր է, որ հիգիենայի հարց իրոք կա՝ մեր այսօրվա տեսահարթակից նայելով, բայց այն ժամանակներում, երբ մարդիկ նոր սկսել էին հագուստ կիրառել, չեմ կարծում, թե գիտեին, թե ինչ ասել է ամոթ:
Ու երբ ծնողները երեխաներին սովորեցնում են ամաչել իրենց մարմնից, չեմ կարծում, որ պատճառը հիգիենան է:

Իսկ պատկերացրեք մամային հավատացած տասնյոթամյա մի աղջկա, որն ընկերուհու հետ գտնվում է հանդերձարանում: Ընկերուհին ասում է. ինչու՞ չես հանվում: Ամաչու՞մ ես: Աղջիկն ասում է. չէ, վախենում եմ թոքերի բորբոքում ստանամ...

Ես իմ ամբողջ կյանքում տանել չեմ կարողացել, երբ հայ պապաները տանը տռուսիկով ֆռֆռացել են իրենց դուստրերի առջև: Ընդ որում, չգիտես ինչու ընդունված է մեր մոտ, որ հորը ամոթ չէ իր "հիմարությունները" ցուցադրել աղջկան, իսկ մորը որդուն՝ ամոթ է ու չի կարելի: Դրա լոգիկան ո՞րն է: Կամ հիգիենան: Կամ էթիկան...

Եթե ուզում ես երեխայիդ էթիկայի սովորեցնել, ավելի լավ կանես, առավոտյան տռուսիկով չնստես նախաճաշի:
Բայց երբ երեկոյան ամուսինդ կամ կինդ անհամբեր քեզ է սպասում ննջարանում, դու, փոխարենը բաղնիքից մերկ թռնես անկողին, համաձայն ես նույնիսկ վերարկույով դուրս գալ այնտեղից, միայն թե երեխադ չտեսնի քո մերկությունը: Արդյոք՞ դրա մեջ տրամաբանություն կա:

Իրոք որ շատ վատ բան է ամոթը երեխայի համար: Ամոթի զգացումը երեխային հեշտորեն բերում է կոմպլեքսների, երեխան սկսում է չսիրել իր մարմինը, իրեն: Որովհետև նա շատ տրամաբանորեն մտածում է, որ եթե մի բանից պետք է ամաչես ու չցուցադրես, ուրեմն դրանում ոչ մի լավ բան չկա, ուրեմն դա վատ է: Նրանք լրջորեն հավատում են դրան, որովհետև ուրիշ պարագաներում շատ ու շատ ուրիշ լավ բաներ նույն այդ ծնողները խոթում են երեխայի աչքը և երբեմն նույնիսկ պարտադրում են համարել, որ դա լավ է: Օրագիրդ բոլորին ցույց տուր, իսկ մարմինդ՝ ոչ: Պատկերասրահում մերկ մարմիններ ցուցադրելով մեր երեխաներին սովորեցնում ենք գեղեցկությանը, իսկ սեփական մարմինը խեղճին ստիպում ենք թաքցնել: Ի՞նչ եզրակացությունների պետք է հանգի խեղճ փոքրիկը...

Սեփական մարմնից ամաչող երեխան սեփական մարմինը սիրել չի կարող: Նա սկսում է իրեն տգեղ համարել, իր ընկեր-ընկերուհիների առջև թերի... Այդ պատճառով է, որ քո դեռահաս երեխան կարող է այնպես "զուգվել-զարդարվել", որ ինքդ էլ կամաչես փողոցում քայլել նրա կողքով՝ հանակարծ ծանոթներդ չտեսնեն... Իսկ հետո՝ պիրսինգ, տատուներ, կոտոշներ ու հազար ու մի այլ զիբիլ, որոնք աստիճանաբար ստիպում են երեխային ոչ միայն չսիրել, այլ արդեն սկզբում ատել իրենց, իսկ հետո բոլորին: Հետո՝ դժբախտ կյանքեր, ինքնասպանություններ, մանյակներ...

Շատ աբորիգեն ժողովուրդներ ողջ կյանքնը մերկ են անց կացնում: Այո, նրանք չգիտեն, թե ինչ ասել է հիգիենա (մեր հասկանալով): Բայց նրանք չգիտեն նաև, թե ինչ ասել է բռնաբարություն, մանյակներ...

Ինձ շատ դուր է գալիս Արամի մոտեցումը հարցին:

----------

Enna Adoly (26.11.2017), Progart (25.11.2017), Quyr Qery (27.11.2017), Աթեիստ (25.11.2017)

----------


## Գաղթական

Սամ ջան, համաձայն լինելով հետդ, որ ոչ մի ծնող էլ պետք չի, որ տանը մերկ ման գա, լավ չհասկացա քո դրա բացատրությունը:

Այսինքն որտե՞ղ է տրամաբանությունը, որ ծնողը չպիտի իր «հիմարությունները» ցուցադրի, իսկ երեխան (էլի գալիս ենք տարիքի սահմանին) թող անի:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սամ ջան, համաձայն լինելով հետդ, որ ոչ մի ծնող էլ պետք չի, որ տանը մերկ ման գա, լավ չհասկացա քո դրա բացատրությունը:


Այսինքն, եղիր բնական: Իզուր տեղն ավելորդ պրոբլեմներ մի սարքիր քո և երեխայիդ շուրջ:
Չէ՞, որ, ըստ էության, թե մերկությունը և թե հագնված լինելը լրիվ բնական բաներ են, ճի՞շտ է: Ուրեմն ավելի լավ է ոչ թե դրանց վրա առանձնահատուկ ուշադրություն ֆիքսել, այլ թողնել, որ դա բնականորեն հոսի երեխայի կյանքով:
Հեչ բնական բան չի, ճի՞շտ է, մերկ սեղան նստելը... (Չնայած հորս իմաստուն խոսքերից էր. "Եթե այդքան փնթի ես, սեղան նստելուց առաջ վարտիքդ հանիր...")
Բայց բնական չէ նաև վերարկույով անկողին մտնելն էլ: (Դա, ցավոք, բնական էր Հայաստանում իննսունականներին: Բայց ոչ, փառք Աստծո, այսօր: )

Ինձ թվում է, որ երբ մարդուն ասում են, որ մի բան չի կարելի, նա հենց այդ էլ անում է: Առավել ևս երեխային: Եվ հարցը ոչ միայն մերկ լինել-չլինելն է:

Երբ որոշում ես նիհարել, հաց չես ուտում: Բայց մտքումդ մի բան է միայն՝ համեղ ուտելիքները: Սկսում ես վերհիշել, թե ինչպես էիր ընկերներիդ հետ անմահական քյաբաբ ուտում "Արագիլ" ռեստորանում, թե անցած Զատիկին ինչ համով քյուֆտա էր գցել զոքանչդ և այլն: 
Այդպես քեզ տանջում ես մի քանի օր կամ շաբաթ, իսկ հենց դիետադ ավարտեցիր, սկսում ես չկերածիդ տեղը հանել ավելի շատ ուտելով:
Իսկ ո՞վ է քեզ խանգարում, օրինակ, մտքիդ մեջ ֆիքսել ոչ թե սոված լինելդ և ուղեղդ դարձնել խոհարարական գիրք, այլ ֆիքսել, որ սոված չես, հագեցած ես, և ուղեղդ լցնել դատարկությամբ ու մտածել... դատարկության մասին: Չէ՞ որ երբեք չես մտածում ուտելիքի մասին, երբ կուշտ ես:

Գաղթական ջան, մարդուն ուղեղը տրված է միշտ լիքը լինելու համար: Ու նրա մեջ միշտ պետք է լինի հագեցվածություն: Իսկ եթե դու մեկին արգելում ես մի բան, բնականաբար քաղցի զգացում ես առաջացնում հենց այդ բանի նկատմամբ:




> Այսինքն որտե՞ղ է տրամաբանությունը, որ ծնողը չպիտի իր «հիմարությունները» ցուցադրի, իսկ երեխան (էլի գալիս ենք տարիքի սահմանին) թող անի:


Ես չասացի, որ ծնողին չի կարելի, իսկ երեխային կարելի է: Ընդհակառակը. ծնողն իր օրինակով պետք է ցուցադրի, թե որտեղ է կարելի, իսկ որտեղ՝ ոչ:

Ամբողջ հարցն այն է, թե կոնկրետ պահի համար որքանո՞վ է բնական ցուցադրելը կամ թաքցնելը:

Եթե դու ցույց ես տալիս երեխայիդ, որ սեղանի շուրջ կամ հեռուստացույցի առջև բնական է հագնված լինելը, իսկ անկողնում բնական է մերկ լինելը, - ուրեմն երեխադ էլ հանդերձարանում կհանվի առանց ամոթի զգացման, իսկ դասարանում էլ իր "հիմարությունները" ոչ ոքու ցույց չի տա:

Պետք չէ տաբու դնել ոչ մի բանի վրա: Պետք չէ երեխայի մեջ կոմպլեքսներ առաջացնել: Ամենակարևորը նրա ներդաշնակ զարգացումն է:

Կարևորը, երեխային օգնել հաստատուն ոտքի կանգնել, առանց ավելորդ վախերի: Իսկ երեխան, ինչպես Արամն է շատ ճիշտ ասում, ինքն արդեն գիտի, թե ինչ անի: :Smile:

----------

boooooooom (25.11.2017), Enna Adoly (26.11.2017), Նիկեա (25.11.2017)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Այսինքն, եղիր բնական: Իզուր տեղն ավելորդ պրոբլեմներ մի սարքիր քո և երեխայիդ շուրջ:
> Չէ՞, որ, ըստ էության, թե մերկությունը և թե հագնված լինելը լրիվ բնական բաներ են, ճի՞շտ է: Ուրեմն ավելի լավ է ոչ թե դրանց վրա առանձնահատուկ ուշադրություն ֆիքսել, այլ թողնել, որ դա բնականորեն հոսի երեխայի կյանքով:
> Հեչ բնական բան չի, ճի՞շտ է, մերկ սեղան նստելը... (Չնայած հորս իմաստուն խոսքերից էր. "Եթե այդքան փնթի ես, սեղան նստելուց առաջ վարտիքդ հանիր...")
> Բայց բնական չէ նաև վերարկույով անկողին մտնելն էլ: (Դա, ցավոք, բնական էր Հայաստանում իննսունականներին: Բայց ոչ, փառք Աստծո, այսօր: )
> 
> Ինձ թվում է, որ երբ մարդուն ասում են, որ մի բան չի կարելի, նա հենց այդ էլ անում է: Առավել ևս երեխային: Եվ հարցը ոչ միայն մերկ լինել-չլինելն է:
> 
> Երբ որոշում ես նիհարել, հաց չես ուտում: Բայց մտքումդ մի բան է միայն՝ համեղ ուտելիքները: Սկսում ես վերհիշել, թե ինչպես էիր ընկերներիդ հետ անմահական քյաբաբ ուտում "Արագիլ" ռեստորանում, թե անցած Զատիկին ինչ համով քյուֆտա էր գցել զոքանչդ և այլն: 
> Այդպես քեզ տանջում ես մի քանի օր կամ շաբաթ, իսկ հենց դիետադ ավարտեցիր, սկսում ես չկերածիդ տեղը հանել ավելի շատ ուտելով:
> ...


Ընդհանուր փիլիսոփայության հետ համամիտ եմ:
Մյուս կողմից էլ՝ ուզենք մենք դա թե չուզենք, երեխան շատ բաներ ինքն է կրկնօրինակում մեր վարքից: ՈՒ աբսուրդ է երեխային արգելել մի բան, ինչ ինքդ ես անընդհատ կամ պարբերաբար անում նրա աչքի առաջ:

Բայց լինում են շատ դեպքեր, երբ երեխան ավտոմատ չի կրկնօրինակում քեզ ու անպայման պետք է կողքից հուշել (անմեղ օրինակ՝ ասենք ծանոթ մարդկանց տեսնելիս չի բարևում), կամ, քննարկվող երևույթի օրինակով, ինքը մենակ է լողի գնում ու քո օրինակը չունի՝ ուրիշների մոտ հանվել թե ոչ:

Ինչ վերաբերում է «չի կարելի»-ով երեխային շեղելուն՝ Արէան արդեն շատ լավ պատասխանեց, որ շեղել/շփոթեցնել/կոմպլեքսավորել կարող է ոչ թե ինքնին «չի կարելի»-ն, այլ՝ դրա մատուցման եղանակը:

Ես ինքս միշտ շարժվել եմ այն փիլիսոփայությամբ, որ ինձ ոչ թե հլու հնազանդ ռոբոտ է պետք մեծացնել, այլ՝ ուժեղ մարդ, ով լավ գիտի, թե ինչն ինչի համար է անում:
Դրա համար էլ ցանկացած «չի կարելի» քննարկվում է ու բացատրվում:
Եթե մի բան էլ մոռանանք բացատրել, ինքն է արգելքի պատճառը պարզաբանել պահանջում՝ լինելով մի քիչ ըմբոստ (խոսքը ավագիս մասին է՝ 8տ, իսկ փոքրն էլ՝ 6տ, համարյա բոլոր հարցերում ավագին է կրկնօրինակում):

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ընդհանուր փիլիսոփայության հետ համամիտ եմ:
> Մյուս կողմից էլ՝ ուզենք մենք դա թե չուզենք, երեխան շատ բաներ ինքն է կրկնօրինակում մեր վարքից: ՈՒ աբսուրդ է երեխային արգելել մի բան, ինչ ինքդ ես անընդհատ կամ պարբերաբար անում նրա աչքի առաջ:
> 
> Բայց լինում են շատ դեպքեր, երբ երեխան ավտոմատ չի կրկնօրինակում քեզ ու անպայման պետք է կողքից հուշել (անմեղ օրինակ՝ ասենք ծանոթ մարդկանց տեսնելիս չի բարևում), կամ, քննարկվող երևույթի օրինակով, ինքը մենակ է լողի գնում ու քո օրինակը չունի՝ ուրիշների մոտ հանվել թե ոչ:
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերում է «չի կարելի»-ով երեխային շեղելուն՝ Արէան արդեն շատ լավ պատասխանեց, որ շեղել/շփոթեցնել/կոմպլեքսավորել կարող է ոչ թե ինքնին «չի կարելի»-ն, այլ՝ դրա մատուցման եղանակը:
> 
> Ես ինքս միշտ շարժվել եմ այն փիլիսոփայությամբ, որ ինձ ոչ թե հլու հնազանդ ռոբոտ է պետք մեծացնել, այլ՝ ուժեղ մարդ, ով լավ գիտի, թե ինչն ինչի համար է անում:
> Դրա համար էլ ցանկացած «չի կարելի» քննարկվում է ու բացատրվում:
> Եթե մի բան էլ մոռանանք բացատրել, ինքն է արգելքի պատճառը պարզաբանել պահանջում՝ լինելով մի քիչ ըմբոստ (խոսքը ավագիս մասին է՝ 8տ, իսկ փոքրն էլ՝ 6տ, համարյա բոլոր հարցերում ավագին է կրկնօրինակում):


Ինձ թվում է, որ ծնողի համար ամենակարևոր բանն է՝ վստահություն ներշնչել իր հանդեպ: Շատ կարևոր է, որ քո երեխան քեզ վստահի, գիտենա, որ իր հարցերի համար դու միշտ էլ, թող երբեմն ոչ իր սրտով, բայց արդարացի պատասխաններ ես գտնում: Որ ժամանակի ընթացքում նա փորձով էլ տեսնի քո ճշմարտությունը նույնիսկ այն հարցերում, որոնց հետ համաձայն չի եղել:

Եվ այդ ժամանակ, եթե դրսում էլ հարցեր առաջանան, նա ոչ մի իմաստ չի գտնի նրանում, որ ոչ թե դու, այլ ինչ-որ մեկը լինի իրեն անհասկանալի հարցերը պարզաբանողը և միևնույն է, կգա քեզ մոտ: 
Ընդ որում ասեմ, որ նման դեպքում դու ինքդ հաճախ կարող ես կանգնել փաստի առաջև, որ նրա հարցի պատասխանը չունես: :Smile:  Խորհուրդ կտայի չխորամանկել ու գիտուն չձևանալ. համոզված եմ, սեփական փորձով գիտես, որ դա նրանց մոտ չի անցնում: Այսօրվա երեխաներին անհնար է խաբել, իսկ ծնողների սուտը նրանք հիվանդագինորեն տանել  չեն կարողանում:
Խոստովանիր, որ չգիտես: Խնդրիր սպասել, իսկ դու կփորձես այդ մասին մտածել, իսկ նրա համաձայնվելու դեպքում էլ երբեք մի մոռացիր խոստումդ՝ վերադառնալ այդ հարցին: Իսկ ավելի լավ է՝ նրան էլ ներգրավես հարցը պարզելու գործին... հարցրու նրա կարծիքը, ինչ է նա մտածում այդ մասին, ինչպես է իրեն թվում... Դրանով դու ցույց կտաս, որ քեզ համար նա էլ է մարդահաշիվ, լուրջ մարդ...

Մի խոսքով, ինձ թվում է, որ լիքը տարբերակներ կան: Ամենակարևորը, որ երեխան չկոմպլեքսավորվի...

Բայց շեղվեցինք թեմայից... :Smile:

----------

Գաղթական (25.11.2017)

----------


## boooooooom

> Դա էլ ստացվում է, որ ստում ես երեխայիդ, և ուրեմն շատ շուտով հենց ստախոս երեխա էլ կդաստիարակես: Որովհետև մեկ անգամ ստելով, արդեն շարունակելու ես ստել ամեն հարմար առիթով: Իսկ քո երեխան հավ չի, նա շատ շուտ քեզ ջրի երես կհանի և ինքն էլ կսկսի ստել քո առջև:


Ընդհակառակը, ես փորձում եմ երեխային ճշմարտությունն ասել, որը ժամանակի ընթացքում մարդիկ աղավաղել են։ Մարդը հագուստ կրում է, որպեսզի պաշտպանի իր մարմինը ցրտից,ֆիզիկակակն վնասվածքներից, վնասակար բակտերիաներից ու որոշ չափով սեռական ոտնձգություններից։ Ու առանց հագուստի ոչ թե ամոթ է, այլ վտանգավոր։ Իսկ ամոթը կարելի է այլ արարքներին վերագրել, օրինակ ստին, կեղծարարությանը, դավաճանությանը և այլն։

----------

CactuSoul (28.11.2017), Enna Adoly (26.11.2017), Աթեիստ (26.11.2017), Նիկեա (26.11.2017)

----------


## LisBeth

Իսկ ինչո՞ւ ա ինչ-որ մեկի տեսադաշտում հայտնվելը անձնական տարածք ներխուժել դիտարկվում։ Եթե մեկի հանդերձարանում մերկ գտնվելը դիսկոմֆորտի առիթ ա, կա բազմաթիվ այլընտրանքային ուղղություններ հայացքը տեղակայելու համար։ Հանդերձարանի նշանակությունը հագուստը փոխելու մեջ ա, կարծեմ ակումբում մի անգամ դա քննարկվել ա։ Ոչ մեկ ցուցահանդեսի չի գալիս։ Ու բնականաբար մի հագուստը մյուսով փոխարինել առանց մերկանալու անհնար ա։ Նենց որ լրիվ բնական ա որ մարդիկ չֆիքսվեն դրա վրա։ Եթե փողոցում մեկը դեմդ կտրի ու ստիպի իրա սեռական օրգանները զննել, էն ժամանակ անձնական տարածքի հարց կարա առաջանա։

----------

boooooooom (26.11.2017), CactuSoul (28.11.2017), Enna Adoly (26.11.2017), Mephistopheles (26.11.2017), Progart (02.04.2018), Quyr Qery (27.11.2017), Rammstein (27.11.2017), Sambitbaba (26.11.2017), Աթեիստ (26.11.2017), Արամ (26.11.2017), Նաիրուհի (26.11.2017), Նիկեա (26.11.2017), Շինարար (26.11.2017), Տրիբուն (26.11.2017)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Մի քանի անգամ առաջին գրառումը կարդացի ու չհասկացա, թե որն էր ստեղ խնդիրը, էն որ 10-12 տարեկան տղան հանդերձարանում շոր էր փոխում, թե որ հանդերձարանի դռները թափանցիկ էին:

Բայց ամենամեծ խնդիրը սա էր.



> Սրան հակառակ՝ մենք էինք ստիպված կրկնակի երկար սպասել՝ պարսիկ ընկերոջ հետ, քանի որ մեր կանայք երեխեքին հերթով էին փոխում՝ ելնելով նրանց հակառակ սեռի լինելու պարագայից:


Իսկ ինչու՞ էին ձեր *կանայք* փոխում ձեր երեխաների շորերը:

----------

Enna Adoly (26.11.2017)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Մի քանի անգամ առաջին գրառումը կարդացի ու չհասկացա, թե որն էր ստեղ խնդիրը, էն որ 10-12 տարեկան տղան հանդերձարանում շոր էր փոխում, թե որ հանդերձարանի դռները թափանցիկ էին:


Ո՛չ մեկը, ո՛չ էլ մյուսը:

Ներկայացված էին երևույթին երկու մոտեցում ու հարց էր առաջ քաշված, թե որքանով է նորմալ երեխայի* մերկությունը ցուցադրելը:

*Երեխայի ո՞ր տարիքից սկսած դա արդեն նորմալ չի կարող համարվել:





> Բայց ամենամեծ խնդիրը սա էր.
> 
> Իսկ ինչու՞ էին ձեր *կանայք* փոխում ձեր երեխաների շորերը:


Ամենամեծ խնդիրը՞...

Համարում ես, որ մորը չի կարելի երեխայի շորերը փոխել, թե՞ լողավազանում շոր փոխելու մեջ ես տարօրինակ բան գտնում:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ամենամեծ խնդիրը՞...
> 
> Համարում ես, որ մորը չի կարելի երեխայի շորերը փոխել, թե՞ լողավազանում շոր փոխելու մեջ ես տարօրինակ բան գտնում:


Ոնց հասկացա երեխան տղա ա, էդ դեպքում ինչու՞ երեխան մենակով չի փոխվում ու եթե օգնության կարիք ունի, ինչու՞ հայրիկը չի օգնում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ընդհակառակը, ես փորձում եմ երեխային ճշմարտությունն ասել, որը ժամանակի ընթացքում մարդիկ աղավաղել են։ Մարդը հագուստ կրում է, որպեսզի պաշտպանի իր մարմինը ցրտից,ֆիզիկակակն վնասվածքներից, վնասակար բակտերիաներից ու որոշ չափով սեռական ոտնձգություններից։ Ու առանց հագուստի ոչ թե ամոթ է, այլ վտանգավոր։ Իսկ ամոթը կարելի է այլ արարքներին վերագրել, օրինակ ստին, կեղծարարությանը, դավաճանությանը և այլն։


Եթե ասում ես, քո մեջ ազնվորեն համարելով, որ հենց այդ պատճառով ես ասում, ուրեմն շատ էլ ընդունելի տարբերակ է... :Smile:

----------

boooooooom (26.11.2017)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ոնց հասկացա երեխան տղա ա, էդ դեպքում ինչու՞ երեխան մենակով չի փոխվում ու եթե օգնության կարիք ունի, ինչու՞ հայրիկը չի օգնում:


Սա է՞ր, ըստ քեզ, ամենամեծ խնդիրը:
Կամ քեզ համար միևնույն չի՞, թե իմ երեխաները մենակով են փոխվում, թե ովա իրենց օգնում:

Կպարզաբանե՞ս էս հարցերիդ կապը թեմայի հետ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Երեխեքին տարել էինք լողի ու նստած սպասում էինք մինչև դուրս գային:


Լողի դպրոցը էն տեղն ա, որտեղ շատ արագ մերկությա կոմպլեքսից գրեթե բոլորը ազատվում են։ Սեփական փորձից եմ ասում։  :LOL:  

Ես էլ եմ փոքր տարիքից լողի գանցել, երեխեքս էլ։ Սկզբից անսովոր ա, ու էտ նորմալ ա։ Բայց որոշ ժամանակ անց շատ սովորական ա դառնում, որ համ դու, համ կղքիններդ տկլոր ֆռռֆռում են, դուշ են ընդունում, հագնվում են։ Անտերը կոլեկտիվ հանդերձարան ա։ Լողն էլ էն սպորտն ա, որ ուզես չուզես պիտի հանվես։ Որ բոլորը սկսեն հանվել հագնվելուց պախկվել, տեղ չի լինի։  :LOL:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Անտերը կոլեկտիվ հանդերձարան ա։ Լողն էլ էն սպորտն ա, որ ուզես չուզես պիտի հանվես։ Որ բոլորը սկսեն հանվել հագնվելուց պախկվել, տեղ չի լինի։


Չնայած, որ առաջին գրառման մեջ խոսք կար լողի մասին՝ թեման ընդհանրապես լողավազանի ու հանդերձարանի մասին չէր:

Օրինակիս մեջ հատուկ շեշտել էի, որ լրիվ մերկ տղայի հեչ վեջն էլ էր չէր, ո՛չ կողքը կանգնած մայրն ու նրա ընկերուհին, ո՛չ էլ՝ պատուհաններից էն կողմ սպասասրահի մարդիկ:
Այսինքն՝ նրան ոչ ոք չէր ասել, որ դա նորմալ չի:

Բայց թեման էդ տղայի մասին էլ չի, այլ՝ երեխային մերկությունը ցուցադրել/չցուցադրել սովորեցնելու ու ո՞ր տարիքից դա անելու:


Հ.Գ. Հա, վերադառնալով թեմայի առաջին գրառմանս, պիտի ասեմ, որ մոռացել էի նշել, թե էդ սպասասրահի դիմաց բացվող հանդերձարանում՝ բացի ընդհանուր սենյակից, լիքը կաբինկեք էլ կան ու նենց չի, որ ստիպված պիտի պուբլիչնի հանվես:

----------


## anslov

> Երեխեքին տարել էինք լողի ու նստած սպասում էինք մինչև դուրս գային:
> 
> Հանդերձարանները սպասասրահից ապակե դռներով էին բաժանված ու հենց դիմացներս կանգնած էր մոտ 10-12տ տղա՝ լրիվ մերկ, ու դանդաղ հագնվում էր՝ ականջ դնելով կողքին կանգնած մոր ու նրա ընկերուհու զրույցին:
> Տղան չէր քաշվում ո՛չ միայն մոր ու ընկերուհու ներկայությունից, այլև՝ թափանցիկ դռներից այն կողմ սպասասրահում հավաքված մարդկանցից:
> 
> ՈՒ բոլորի համար սա կարծես լրիվ նորմալ երևույթ էր: Ոչ ոք ոչ մի ուշադրություն չէր դարձնում:


մի հատ կարևոր , բայց քո գրածում շատ չէրևացող բառ ես օգտագորել ՝ *կարծես*
Դա թվումա, թե ոչ մեկը ուշադրություն չի դարձնում... 

Ինչպես ասում ա խոշոր գիտական գործերի հեղինակ չինացի իմ գործընկերս, 

"ամեն հազարին մի պիռդառաստ էլ հերիք ա, որ թվա թե *կարծես թե*   սա պիդառաստ են " :Wink: 

Հ.Գ հա, էդպես էլ ասում ա - "պիդառաստ" ... լրիվ ռուսական ակցենտով   :Wink:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էստեղից հարց առաջացավ՝ վերոնշյալ տղայի ծնողներն էի՞ն ամոթն աչքաթող արել, թե՞ մենք էինք շատ չափազանցնում:


Ինձ թվում ա դուք եք չափազանցնում։ Երբ լողի դպրոցում _(իսկ դեպքը կոնկրետ ընդեղ տեղի ունենում, դրա համար հա պիտի կրկնեմ, քանի որ հնարավոր ա, որ էն տկլոր երեխու ծնողները լողի դպրոցից դուրս հեչ էլ իրանց տենց հանգիստ չպահեն)_ երեխուդ սկսում ստիպել, որ թաքցնի իրա պուպուլը, էն պարագայում, էրբ մնացածը պուպուլները բաց ման են գալիս, երեխեն կարող ա մտածի, որ իրա պուպուլի հետ մի բան էն չի։ Իսկ էտ ավելորդ կոմպլեքսների պատճառ կարա դառնա։ Ու հետագայում, էն պահին, երբ երեխեն պիտի պուպուլը հանի ու դուխով ցույց տա, իսկ տենց պահեր կյանքում փառք Աստծո լինում են, երեխեն կարող ա պահի պուպուլը, ու մենք ազգովի գետինը մտնենք։

----------

boooooooom (28.11.2017), Quyr Qery (28.11.2017), Sambitbaba (27.11.2017), Վիշապ (27.11.2017)

----------


## LisBeth

> մի հատ կարևոր , բայց քո գրածում շատ չէրևացող բառ ես օգտագորել ՝ *կարծես*
> Դա թվումա, թե ոչ մեկը ուշադրություն չի դարձնում... 
> 
> Ինչպես ասում ա խոշոր գիտական գործերի հեղինակ չինացի իմ գործընկերս, 
> 
> "ամեն հազարին մի պիռդառաստ էլ հերիք ա, որ թվա թե *կարծես թե*   սա պիդառաստ են "
> 
> Հ.Գ հա, էդպես էլ ասում ա - "պիդառաստ" ... լրիվ ռուսական ակցենտով


Էստեղ ընդհանրապես միտք կա՞։ Համ էլ ռուսերենում կամ պեդեռաստ ա, կամ պիդառաս։ Չեմ ժխտում, որ սեփական հայտնագործման բառը կարելի ա ցանկացած ակցենտով անթերի արտասանել  :Wink:

----------


## Վիշապ

Էս կողմերը ոչ մարդաշատ լողափներ կան, որ երբեմն կարելի է տեսնել մորեմերկ քարշ եկող կամ թռչկոտող ընտանիքների, ասենք կարգին պարամետրերով հայրը թռչկոտում է իր զույգ աղջիկների հետ ու բնականաբար թռչկոտում է բոլոր անդամներով… ես ոչ մի պահպանողականի չեմ ցանկանա կյանքում նման տեսարանի ռաստվելը:

----------


## Արշակ

Մերկության մեջ ամոթ բան չկա ու ընդհանրապես ամոթը ախմախ կոնցեպտ ա, երեխեքին պետք չի գրուզիտ անել տենց անիմաստ բաներով։ Մերկության ամոթ լինելը մարդկության հնարած ամենազավեշտալի ու իզվրաշեն կայֆերից ա  :LOL: 

Բայց դե հասարակության պանյատներն ինչքան էլ իզվրաշեն լինեն, մեկ ա պետք ա հաշվի նստես էն հասարակության ընդունված նորմերի հետ, որում ապրում ես (ուշադրություն, հաշվի նստելը չի նշանակում պարտադիր կուրորեն հետևել)։ 

Նենց որ, չարժի երեխուն գրուզիտ անել ամոթ–մամոթով, բայց ժամանակի ընթացքում կարելի ա ներկայացնել տվյալ տարածքում պահելաձևի ընդունված կարգերը, ասենք բացատրել, որ եթե մարդամեջ ես դուրս գալիս, որոշ մարդիկ կարող ա պուպուլդ տեսնելուց հիստերիկ նոպա ունենան, նենց որ քցի բռնի, քեզ էդ էս պահին պետք ա՞ թե չէ  :LOL:

----------

boooooooom (06.12.2017), CactuSoul (07.12.2017), LisBeth (06.12.2017), Mr. Annoying (06.12.2017), Quyr Qery (07.12.2017), Աթեիստ (06.12.2017), Արամ (06.12.2017), Նաիրուհի (07.12.2017), Նիկեա (06.12.2017), Շինարար (07.12.2017)

----------


## ivy

Մենք էլ ենք հաճախ լինում հասարակական վայրերում, որտեղ թե հանվող-հանվող, թե մերկ երեխաներ (ու մեծահասակներ) կան։ Կարծում եմ, երեխաները մերկության ու մարմնի հանդեպ շատ ավելի առողջ վերաբերմունք ունեն, քան մեծերը։ Ու քանի դեռ իրենք իրենց մերկությունը բնական ու հանգիստ են ընկալում, ոչ մի ձևով չարժի էդ վիճակն ինչ-որ կապանքների մեջ դնել։ Մերկությունը սեռականացնելը կամ արատավորելը մեծերի խնդիրն է (բարեբախտաբար ոչ բոլորի) ու թող իրենց խնդիրն էլ մնա։
Գերմանիան ընդհանուր ահագին հանգիստ մոտեցում ունի մերկության հանդեպ. հնարավոր է` դա էլ է ազդեցություն ունեցել վերաբերմունքիս վրա, ոնց էլ չլինի` տասնմեկ տարի է` էստեղ եմ ապրում։ 
Մի լավ հոդված գերմանացիների նուդիզմի մասին։

Ու մի բան էլ, հենց մենակ էն, որ էս թեման սեռական անկյունում է, արդեն իսկ խոսում է նրա մասին, թե ինչքան ենք մենք մեր մեծական ուղեղով աղավաղված երեխաների մերկայության հանդեպ պատկերացումներում։ 
Ի դեպ նույնն էլ վերաբերում է ծնողների մերկ լինելուն երեխաների կողքին. քանի դեռ դա բնական վիճակ է ընկալվում, ոչ մի խնդիր էլ չկա։ 
Պետք չի փչացնել երեխաների մաքուր աշխարհը։

----------

Sambitbaba (01.04.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (01.04.2018), Արշակ (01.04.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ի դեպ նույնն էլ վերաբերում է ծնողների մերկ լինելուն երեխաների կողքին. քանի դեռ դա բնական վիճակ է ընկալվում, ոչ մի խնդիր էլ չկա։ 
> Պետք չի փչացնել երեխաների մաքուր աշխարհը։


Փչացնել մաքուր աշխարհը՞:
Այսինքն ծնողներն իրենց երեխեքին սեփական բարոյական նորմերը փոխանցելով փչացնում են նրանց մաքուր աշխարհը՞:

Ասենք երեխայի համար բնական վիճակ է, որ շուրջ բոլորն ամեն ինչ վարդագույն է ու բարի:
Ծնողն էլ ասում է՝ ոչ, կա բարի ու կա չար, մի՛ վստահիր բոլորին:
Դրանով նա փչացնո՞ւմ է երեխայի մաքուր աշխարհը:

Երեխաների ներկայությամբ մերկ ծնողի պահով էլ.
կարծում եմ նուդիստների երեխաների համար դեռ շատ երկար ժամանակ բնական վիճակ կհամարվի, որ տանը բոլորը լրիվ մերկ են ման գալիս:
Հիմա դու ասում ես «քանի դեռ դա բնական վիճակ է համարվում, ոչ մի խնդիր չկա»:
Այսինքն որքա՞ն է տևում այդ «քանի դեռ»-ը, եթե ծնողները նուդիստ, էքսհիբիցիոնիստ կամ պոֆիգիստ չեն:

----------


## ivy

> Փչացնել մաքուր աշխարհը՞:
> Այսինքն ծնողներն իրենց երեխեքին սեփական բարոյական նորմերը փոխանցելով փչացնում են նրանց մաքուր աշխարհը՞:
> 
> Ասենք երեխայի համար բնական վիճակ է, որ շուրջ բոլորն ամեն ինչ վարդագույն է ու բարի:
> Ծնողն էլ ասում է՝ ոչ, կա բարի ու կա չար, մի՛ վստահիր բոլորին:
> Դրանով նա փչացնո՞ւմ է երեխայի մաքուր աշխարհը:
> 
> Երեխաների ներկայությամբ մերկ ծնողի պահով էլ.
> կարծում եմ նուդիստների երեխաների համար դեռ շատ երկար ժամանակ բնական վիճակ կհամարվի, որ տանը բոլորը լրիվ մերկ են ման գալիս:
> ...


Վերադառնանք քո բերած օրինակին` մերկ տղան հանդերձարանում, տեսարան, որտեղ դու ոչ թե երեխայի համար վտանգ ես տեսել, այլ ընդամենը իր ու իր ծնողի անամոթ վարք։ Երեխայի համար վտանգները իր հագնված լինել-չլինելուց շատ կախված չեն։ Զոհ դառնալ կարող են թե հագնված, թե հանված վիճակում։
Հարցի բարոյական կողմին վերադառնալով. մերկության մեջ անբարոյականություն չկա։ Բարոյական արժեքները երեխային փոխանցելը կարևոր է, բայց մենք ոնց որ թե շատ տարբեր պատկերացումներ ունենք բարոյականության մասին։
Ու էնպես չի, որ ես ինձ նուդիստ եմ համարում կամ ուրիշ ինչ-որ -իստ, բայց երեխայիս հետ լողանում էլ եմ, իր մոտ էլ առանց հագուստի ման եմ գալիս ու ոչ մի անբնական կամ անբարոյական բան դրա մեջ չեմ տեսնում։
Դու հարցը սեռականացնում ես, էն դեպքում, երբ ես մերկությանը սեռական կոնտեքստ տալը ճիշտ չեմ համարում։

----------

Progart (02.04.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (01.04.2018), Աթեիստ (02.04.2018), Արշակ (01.04.2018), Տրիբուն (02.04.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Վերադառնանք քո բերած օրինակին` մերկ տղան հանդերձարանում, տեսարան, որտեղ դու ոչ թե երեխայի համար վտանգ ես տեսել, այլ ընդամենը իր ու իր ծնողի անամոթ վարք։ Երեխայի համար վտանգները իր հագնված լինել-չլինելուց շատ կախված չեն։ Զոհ դառնալ կարող են թե հագնված, թե հանված վիճակում։


Ասածիդ մեջ թյուրիմացություն կա:
Նախ ես վտանգների մասին չեմ խոսել:
Եվ երկրորդ, եթե չեմ սխալվում, սույն թեմայում ես գնահատական չեմ հնչեցրել վերոհիշյալ իրավիճակի մասին:
Ընդամենը հարց եմ առաջ քաշել՝ հետաքրքրվելով այլոց կարծիքով:

Երևի գրառումներիցս է երևացել, որ էդ դրությունը ինձ համար բնական վիճակ չէր:
Հա, հիմա էլ եմ ասում, որ դա ինձ համար բնական վիճակ չէր, բայց իմ պատկերացումները ես ոչ ոքի վզին չեմ փաթաթել:





> Հարցի բարոյական կողմին վերադառնալով. մերկության մեջ անբարոյականություն չկա։ Բարոյական արժեքները երեխային փոխանցելը կարևոր է, բայց մենք ոնց որ թե շատ տարբեր պատկերացումներ ունենք բարոյականության մասին։


Նորից՝ ես չասացի, թե մերկ մարդն անբարոյական է:
Դու մաքուր աշխարհը փչացնելուց էիր խոսում, ես էլ հարցրի, թե որքանով է ծնողի պատկերացրած բարոյական նորմերը սեփական երեխաներին փոխանցելը մաքուր աշխարհ փչացնել:

Ասենք՝ շոգ ամառ ա ու ես տանը մայկայով եմ ման գալիս:
Մեկ էլ տուն հյուրա գալիս ու սառոչկա եմ հագնում:
Դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ մայկայով մարդն իմ տեսանկյունից անբարոյականա:
ՈՒղղակի հյուրին մայկայով ընդունելը ես անհարիր եմ համարում ու նույնն էլ իմ երեխային եմ սովորեցնում:
Հիմա ինչքանովա՞ բարոյական, որ դու էդ իմ արարքը գնահատում ես որպես երեխայի մաքուր աշխարհը փչացնել:





> Ու էնպես չի, որ ես ինձ նուդիստ եմ համարում կամ ուրիշ ինչ-որ -իստ, բայց երեխայիս հետ լողանում էլ եմ, իր մոտ էլ առանց հագուստի ման եմ գալիս ու ոչ մի անբնական կամ անբարոյական բան դրա մեջ չեմ տեսնում։


Է քեզ ո՞վա բան ասել:
Սենց օրինակ բերեմ.
ասենք դրսում ընտանիքը զբոսնումա ու երեխան հանկարծ զուգարանա ուզում:
Ինձ համար օրինակ ավելի բնական վիճակա, որ ես որդուս հետ գնամ տղամարդկանց զուգարան, քան թե դստերս տանեմ տղամարդկանց կամ կանացի:





> Դու հարցը սեռականացնում ես, էն դեպքում, երբ ես մերկությանը սեռական կոնտեքստ տալը ճիշտ չեմ համարում։


Միայն ես չէ:
Ընդհանրապես մարդկանց մեծամասնություննա ավելի նպատակահարմար համարում ասենք հասարակական հանդերձարաններում նույն սեռի մարդկանց հետ գտնվել, քան թե հակառակ սեռի:

----------


## ivy

> Միայն ես չէ:
> Ընդհանրապես մարդկանց մեծամասնություննա ավելի նպատակահարմար համարում ասենք հասարակական հանդերձարաններում նույն սեռի մարդկանց հետ գտնվել, քան թե հակառակ սեռի:


Հետաքրքիր է, թե էս հարցը ոնց պիտի լուծվի բիսեքսուալների համար․ ո՞ր սեռի հետ մտնել հանդերձարան։ Կամ ցանկացած դեպքում տուժած են, կամ բեսամթ շահած, նայած որ կողմից նայես։ Բարդ է էս սեռականացված աշխարհում։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (01.04.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Հետաքրքիր է, թե էս հարցը ոնց պիտի լուծվի բիսեքսուալների համար․ ո՞ր սեռի հետ մտնել հանդերձարան։ Կամ ցանկացած դեպքում տուժած են, կամ բեսամթ շահած, նայած որ կողմից նայես։ Բարդ է էս սեռականացված աշխարհում։


Արական բիսեքսուալների գործը հեշտա:
Տղամարդկանց հանդերձարանում կռանում են եւ պատի թաքուն ճեղքից կանանց ուսումնասիրում:
Հա՛մ կռացած դիրքն է շահեկան, հա՛մ անցքից նայելը:

Իսկ այ իգական բիսեքսուալներինը մի քիչ ավելի դժվարա, եթե հանդերձարանների մուտքը հսկվումա:

Էլի սեռական խտրականությունա ստացվում...

----------


## ivy

> Արական բիսեքսուալների գործը հեշտա:
> Տղամարդկանց հանդերձարանում կռանում են եւ պատի թաքուն ճեղքից կանանց ուսումնասիրում:
> Հա՛մ կռացած դիրքն է շահեկան, հա՛մ անցքից նայելը:
> 
> Իսկ այ իգական բիսեքսուալներինը մի քիչ ավելի դժվարա, եթե հանդերձարանների մուտքը հսկվումա:
> 
> Էլի սեռական խտրականությունա ստացվում...


Գաղթական ջան, էս ամենի փոխարեն կարելի է ուղղակի մերկությունը անմիջականորեն չկապել սեռական թեմաների հետ։ Բոլորին ավելի հեշտ կլինի։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (01.04.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Գաղթական ջան, էս ամենի փոխարեն կարելի է ուղղակի մերկությունը անմիջականորեն չկապել սեռական թեմաների հետ։ Բոլորին ավելի հեշտ կլինի։


Այվի ջան, եթե ինձնից քո ամբողջ դժգոհությունը կապված էր էս թեման էս բաժնում բացելու հետ, կարող եք այն տեղափոխել ուր ավելի հարմար կգտնվի: Ես դեմ չեմ:

Բայց ասենք մերկ կին տեսնելիս իմ համար ահավոր դժվարա իր մերկությունը անմիջականորեն սեռական թեմաների հետ չկապել:

----------


## Գաղթական

Դանիայում մանկական հեռուստաալիքով նոր շոուն ա աղմուկ հանել:

Մեծահասակները 11-13տ հանդիսատեսների առջև մերկանում են ու երեխաները կարող են հարցեր ուղղել նրանց՝ վերջիններիս մարմինների վերաբերյալ:

Սա նորմալ ա՞...

----------

Varzor (25.09.2020), Աթեիստ (25.09.2020)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ես ինչ որ ռուսական լրատրվականից տեսա, ոնց էին գժվել, բայց ինձ միտքը դուր եկավ։
Հաստատ դեմ չէի լինի, որ երեխեքս մասնակցեն էդ հաղորդմանը։

----------

Արշակ (25.09.2020), Նաիրուհի (25.09.2020)

----------


## Varzor

> Դանիայում մանկական հեռուստաալիքով նոր շոուն ա աղմուկ հանել:
> 
> Մեծահասակները 11-13տ հանդիսատեսների առջև մերկանում են ու երեխաները կարող են հարցեր ուղղել նրանց՝ վերջիններիս մարմինների վերաբերյալ:
> 
> Սա նորմալ ա՞...
> 
> 
>  ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*


Կոնկրետ սա նորմալ չի։ Նման դաստիարակությունից հոգեկան շեղում էդքան էլ հեռու չի։

----------


## Varzor

> Ես ինչ որ ռուսական լրատրվականից տեսա, ոնց էին գժվել, բայց ինձ միտքը դուր եկավ։
> Հաստատ դեմ չէի լինի, որ երեխեքս մասնակցեն *էդ* հաղորդմանը։


 :Shok: 

Եղբայր, նեղանալ չլինի, բայց պիտի հարցնեմ․ ինքդ կփորձեի՞ր նման դասից հետո երեխաների դասերը ստուգել և սխալներն ուղղել և օրինակ ծառայել։

Հ․Գ․
Եթե չար հումոր էիր արել ու չեմ հասկացել, ապա հազար անգամ ներող։

----------


## Արշակ

Իմ կարծիքով լրիվ օկ ա ու լավ ա։ Մերկ մարմնի մեջ ոչ մի սարսափելի կամ այլասերված բան չկա։ 

Նորմալ չէր լինի, եթե 11 տարեկան երեխեքին էդ մերկ մարմինները ցույց տալիս սեքսուալ կոնտեքստ լիներ։
Կարծում եմ, ինչքան մերկ մարմինը տաբու ենք սարքում, էնքան երեխեն դեռահաս դառնալով ավելի հավանական ա, որ խճճվի սեռականության թեմայի մեջ ու պրոբլեմներ լինեն։ 

Հաղորդման միակ անբնական ասպեկտը թերևս էդ մարմինները թամաշա անելու հանդիսավորությունն ա, բայց էդ էլ գալիս ա նրանից, որ առօրյա կյանքում մերկությունը անիմաստ տաբու ենք սարքել։ Ավելի լավ կլիներ, եթե երեխեքը փոքր ժամանակվանից իրանց ծնողների մերկ մարմինները տեսնեին առօրյա ոչ սեքսուալ կոնտեքստում, որ մերկությունը տաբուի կամ սեքսի հետ չասոցացվի ու մեծանալով իրանք իրանց ու ուրիշների մարմնից չխրտնեն ու հարցեր ունենալու դեպքում էլ իրանց ծնողներից անկաշկանդ հարցնեն ու վստահելի պատասխաններ ստանան, ծնողներն էլ իմանան ինչ ա կատարվում իրանց երեխու գլխում։ Ոչ թե փողոցից ու պորնո սայթերից փորձեն հետաքրքրությունը լրացնել‎։

----------

Varzor (26.09.2020), Աթեիստ (25.09.2020), Նաիրուհի (25.09.2020)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Եղբայր, նեղանալ չլինի, բայց պիտի հարցնեմ․ ինքդ կփորձեի՞ր նման դասից հետո երեխաների դասերը ստուգել և սխալներն ուղղել և օրինակ ծառայել։
> 
> Հ․Գ․
> Եթե չար հումոր էիր արել ու չեմ հասկացել, ապա հազար անգամ ներող։


Ակնհայտ ա, որ սա դաս չի, շոույա, որին հրավիրում են երեխաներին, ու տալիս են դպրոցական կուրսից դուրս ինֆորմացիա։
Իհարկե նրա մոտ առաջացած հարցերին կփորձեի պատասխանել։ Կակռազ Էնօր 3D անատոմիայի ու ֆիզիոլոգիայի ծրագիր եմ քաշել Վերայի կոմպի վրա, որ երեխեքի հարցերին պատասխանելուց նաև ցույց տանք։ Հենց էսօր Տրդատին (6 տարեկան) ուղեղ ու սիրտ էր ցույց տալիս։

----------

Varzor (26.09.2020)

----------


## Varzor

> Ակնհայտ ա, որ սա դաս չի, շոույա, որին հրավիրում են երեխաներին, ու տալիս են դպրոցական կուրսից դուրս ինֆորմացիա։
> Իհարկե նրա մոտ առաջացած հարցերին կփորձեի պատասխանել։ Կակռազ Էնօր 3D անատոմիայի ու ֆիզիոլոգիայի ծրագիր եմ քաշել Վերայի կոմպի վրա, որ երեխեքի հարցերին պատասխանելուց նաև ցույց տանք։ Հենց էսօր Տրդատին (6 տարեկան) ուղեղ ու սիրտ էր ցույց տալիս։


Դե ուղեղ ու սիրտ ցույց տալու և  ընդհանրապես մարդու և կենդանիների կառուցվածքին ծանոթացնելու մեջ ես էլ որևէ վատ բան չեմ տեսնում, կարևորը որ դա արվի ինչպես հարկն է  :Smile: 

Մի բան փաստ է․ երեխաները միշտ էլ հարցեր են ունենում և փորձում են գտնել իրենց հարցերի պատասխանները։ Եվ լավ է, երբ իրենց հարցերի պատասխանները գտնում են ճիշտ տեղերում, մասնավորապես ընտանիքում։ Հակառակ դեպքում անպատասխան թողնված հարցերը կարող են իրենց պատասխանները գտնել ամենաանհամապատասխան և անպատեհ տեղերում։

----------

Արշակ (27.09.2020)

----------

